# alloy wheels 747/748



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

anybody know where you can get alloy wheels for the 747/748 new or 2nd hand do they have to be the standard type or are there aftermarket ones out there which will fit and be load compatable
thanks
dave


----------



## llamedospoole (Aug 22, 2010)

I have six burstner alloy wheels which will fit 747, came off elegance 2008
Only done 6000 miles like new. Without tyres.
£350 buyer to collect

Dave 01305815488


----------

